# Aero Chien in southern California, Any one has experience or suggestion?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome!

I don't have any experience with this breeder but generally speaking, being listed on a PCA affiliated Poodle Club site is a very good sign. Without personal experience or a website to review, there isn't much to go on. 

I found her listed on PawPrints with a breeder profile but no dogs testing listed. This would be DNA testing only which is a part of the PCA recommended health testing. The rest, when published, is found on OFA, and there is some there. Only 2, maybe three, dogs are of breeding age, so there are likely dogs not listed yet. 

Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

This is enough info, that if I were looking for myself, I'd definitely follow up.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

You might reach out to Sally Ciraolo of MiVita Poodles in El Cajon. She's an AKC Breeder of Merit. I just got a beautiful silver mini from her. She does have a wait list and she is expensive but if you call she will call you back. And if she likes you, you may move up the list. While she does not advertise, a picture of one of her poodles is shown on the SD poodle club breeder referral page. She does limited registrations and she does not dock tails or remove dew claws. Here's a pict of my boy at 12 weeks.







H


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

My boy when I brought him home


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

My boy now


----------



## quitesure (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks Rose n Poos for your detailed answer. It is really helpful. The breeder listed dam and sire as CH. Is it necessary to find out in which competition they got champions?


----------



## quitesure (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks Piper2000. He looks so stunning! I remember I sent Mividia an email several months ago. But she told me she had no availability at that time. I will follow up with her again.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

quitesure said:


> Thanks Rose n Poos for your detailed answer. It is really helpful. The breeder listed dam and sire as CH. Is it necessary to find out in which competition they got champions?


Pursuing any sort of competition title shows that they're investing in their dogs, but probably the title looked for most will be in conformation (think Westminster or Crufts) where they are competing to show that their poodles meet the breed standard in structure and soundness. 

Here's a link to the breed standard
IllustratedStandard.pdf (poodleclubofthelehighvalley.com) 

and here's a link to AKC titles
Titles & Abbreviations – American Kennel Club (akc.org) 

UKC (United Kennel Club) is another respected purebred organization, so those titles are great, too. 
Home | United Kennel Club (UKC) (ukcdogs.com)


----------

